
Ask HN: Time tracking software with punch in/out feature? - tvirelli
My company has been looking for a time tracking software (web based) that allows the employees to punch in&#x2F;out as well as track task time. We have found many solutions for just tracking task time, but nothing that also allows for tracking separate punch in&#x2F;out time. Any suggestions?
======
markhirsch
CreativeWorx TimeTracker is an automatic time capture tool that can handle
most of what you need right away. The cool part is not that it captures what
your employees do (for their eyes only) but that it learns their job codes and
saves them so much time.

[http://www.creativeworx.com](http://www.creativeworx.com)

As for the punch in/out: A user could easily mark time in/out by clicking on
the timesheet. If TimeTracker users need a simple app or UI to enter the time
in/out, that could be easily added by us or via our API.

-Mark, CEO CreativeWorx

------
angersock
For contracting work, I've had good success with Harvest:

[http://www.getharvest.com/](http://www.getharvest.com/)

Lets you track time by task, project, employee, and calculate rates and
whatnot.

Incidentally, if you're tracking time for purposes other than billing clients,
what the hell is wrong with you?

~~~
tvirelli
We are a team of 4. 2 owners and 2 employees. Our employees are paid hourly.
They punch in at 8AM and out at 5PM (give or take time, or overtime if
needed). We need to track their punch time to pay them their hourly rate. We
also need to track their task time to bill for the work they do. Sometimes
they work on things that are internal and are not billed out. Price range
isn't a major deal. We are flexible in that aspect. I am actually a programmer
and could do this custom, but we have 0 time. We are extremely busy, just
hired on a new employee to keep up with work and are looking for a solution
ASAP. We use quickbooks for billing and payroll, so integration into that
would be a plus but not necessary. If we can't find anything, I will plan on
building it. Just looking for something to work NOW! Harvest is great, but
doesn't do punch time. Thanks.

------
tkie
Try open source Anuko Time Tracker.

See
[http://www.anuko.com/time_tracker/index.htm](http://www.anuko.com/time_tracker/index.htm)

For punch in/out you can use "time only" tracking mode.

------
hypo-s
I use actitime, it doesn't have punch in/out, but it has cool features.

------
sharemywin
how many employees? what kind of price range are you looking to pay? maybe you
could get something custom built?

------
JesterMom
www.tsheets.com is perfect for punching in/out

------
dylanhassinger
letsfreckle.com/

